# Awnings (newbie)



## neilessex (Aug 6, 2016)

Hi All

Still finding my feet with the MH and still going through bags that were in the garage. So we have a Thule Omnistor 4900 awning, but we have a bag full off bars and don't really now what is what. We have a omnistor residence room and the way that i have put it works but not sure if its right.
We have spring loaded bars with green feet which i sit into the awning attached to MH and the other end sit in wound out end, then hook the sides on.
My problem is i have lots of bars and i have a pair with black feet(picture attached)but can't get theses to attach to awning. I have no bars running down camper side stopping it flapping about (padded edge)i normally jam the velcro in garage door and in bedroom window. The otherside i just let flap its not perfect but its been ok as there hasn't been a lot of wind.

i hope i have explained this that you have some idea of what the hell I'm on about lol.

Also what is the best Glue/rivet to put the rubber tie down on the awning the bit you use tent/rock pegs into.

regards


----------

